# cessibilité



## eklir

Hola: 
Encuentro en un Contrato Marco esta expresión en forma de subtítulo:_

Intuitus personae –non cessibilité du Contrat-Cadre –Sous-traitance

_No entiendo a qué se refiere pues en el epígrafe no se indica. 
¿Alguien sabe el significado de "cessibilité" en este contexto? Al menos para guiarme... He buscado en el dico y no termino de entender...


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Cessibilité, c'est le fait de céder à un tiers, transferir a otros lo que te pertenece (acciones, contratos, trabajos...). Exemple : la sous-traitance (subcontratación) que es el término que te ponen a continuación.

Se llama en términos de derecho mercantil : *cesibilidad*

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## eklir

Vaya, pensé que sería incorrecto... ¿se podría decir entonces no cesibilidad -Subcontratación?

Gracias, Gévy.


----------



## albertovidal

Sabiendo un poco más de a qué se refiere el contrato, podría tratarse de *"subrogación"*


----------



## GURB

Hola
Es la *incesibilidad *del contrato marco.
Un saludo


----------



## albertovidal

*Cesibilidad* no se encuentra en el diccionario de la RAE, por ese motivo creo que es *subrogación *(en términos legales)



GURB said:


> Hola
> Es la *incesibilidad *del contrato marco.
> Un saludo



*incesibilidad *tampoco aparece como palabra en la RAE


----------



## eklir

Gracias, en efecto, no aparecen, sí subrogación, pero entiendo que en este caso sería "no subrogación del contrato marco - Subcontratación" o algo así...


----------



## albertovidal

eklir said:


> Gracias, en efecto, no aparecen, sí subrogación, pero entiendo que en este caso sería "no subrogación del contrato marco - Subcontratación" o algo así...



 La *no *subrogación...
"subcontartar" significa contratar a través de terceros.
"subrogar" es transferrir bienes, derechos y obligaciones a un tercero.
El "subcontratado" se hace cargo de un trabajo por cuenta y orden de alguien.
El subrogado" asume derechos y obligaciones de un tercero, con plena responsabilidad.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo siento, pero que no aparezcaen el DRAE no es suficiente argumento para que no exista realmente. La RAE no incluye muchas palabras técnicas, esta lo es.

Pero cuando aparece en leyes, códigos de Comercio, Derecho Civil, derecho notarial, diccionarios jurídicos y económicos (el del IATE, el de J. Ferreras y G. Zonana también)  y demás, no sé, me parece que hay que dejar de ponerse quisquilloso con lo que pone la RAE.

Dicho esto, no soy experta en estos temas. Así que te toca decidir, Eklir.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## albertovidal

En mi humilde opinión, (a pesar de que conozco un poco de derecho, por cuanto el año pasado me recibí de abogado), "cesibilidad" tal vez se utilice en otros países pero NO en Argentina.
Por otro lado, la "cesión de derechos" y la "subrogación" tienen significados muy diferentes.
Respecto de no hacer tanto caso a lo que está o no en el DRA, entonces, deberíamos descreer de todas las academias de letras de todos los países. Consecuencia: que cada uno hable y diga lo que quiera y que, los demás, si lo aceptan o no, estaría todo bien. 
Se que hay reglas gramaticales que, en muchos países, no se respetan. Deberíamos, pues, dar por sentado que, aunque no se apliquen como se debe, tendríamos que hacer la vista gorda?
Creo que entraríamos en una suerte de anarquía lingüística.
Por supuesto que aparecen nuevos términos y palabras "inventadas", sobre todo, por el periodismo y que, a lo largo del tiempo, tienden a ser aceptadas por las distintas academias de lenguas. Pero, hasta tanto no sean refrendadas como válidas, me parece que deberíamos atenernos a lo que, hoy, tenemos como aceptado.
No intento hacer de esto  una polémica sino, simplemente, expresar mi punto de vista.
Saludos a todos


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Al menos el adjetivo está recogido allí, en el DRAE:
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltGUIBusUsual?LEMA=cesible&origen=RAE&TIPO_BUS=3

Y parece que sí, que en Argentina también se usa la palabra cesibilidad:



> *Crédito incesible
> La regla general es la cesibilidad de los créditos. Los ordenamientos jurídicos preven excepciones a ese principio.
> Source : Diccionario jurídico argentino


Otro enlace jurídico argentino:


> La cesibilidad en la nueva ley mercantil.
> Source. Vlex Argentina.



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## eklir

Muchas gracias, amigos, buscando, buscando, creo que optaré por un término intermedio: entre incesibilidad y no derogación, encuentro "no cesión", por lo que veo en la red se utiliza bastante, es verdad que no es exacto cien por cien, pero se utiliza.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

GURB said:


> Es la *incesibilidad *del contrato marco.



La opción que propone *Gurb *me parece perfecta.




Gévy said:


> Lo siento, pero que no aparezcaen el DRAE no es suficiente argumento para que no exista realmente. La RAE no incluye muchas palabras técnicas, esta lo es.



Totalmente de acuerdo con *Gévy*. 





abertovidal said:


> Respecto de no hacer tanto caso a lo que está o no en el DRA, entonces, deberíamos descreer de todas las academias de letras de todos los países.


Yo tampoco quiero debatir un tema en un foro que quizá no sea el apropiado pero, al hilo de lo que se está comentando, también me gustaría dar mi opinión al respecto. No es que descreamos a la RAE, *abertovidal*, lo que ocurre es que las Academias aplican un retraso en el registro de nuevos términos con relación a su uso extendido por parte de los usuarios. La Academia no crea palabras, solo normaliza su uso. Quiénes crean las palabras somos nosotros, los usuarios.




abertovidal said:


> Se que hay reglas gramaticales que, en muchos países, no se respetan. Deberíamos, pues, dar por sentado que, aunque no se apliquen como se debe, tendríamos que hacer la vista gorda?


Esto es distinto: una de las labores de las Academias es la de velar por el respeto de las reglas gramaticales y no podemos hacer la vista gorda si estas están mal aplicadas.   




abertovidal said:


> Por supuesto que aparecen nuevos términos y palabras "inventadas", sobre todo, por el periodismo y que, a lo largo del tiempo, tienden a ser aceptadas por las distintas academias de lenguas. Pero, hasta tanto no sean refrendadas como válidas, me parece que deberíamos atenernos a lo que, hoy, tenemos como aceptado.


Esto es contradictorio, *abertovidal*: ¿cómo van a aparecer nuevos términos y palabras si no podemos usarlos hasta que no estén refrendados?


----------



## albertovidal

Víctor Pérez said:


> La opción que propone *Gurb *me parece perfecta.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totalmente de acuerdo con *Gévy*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yo tampoco quiero debatir un tema en un foro que quizá no sea el apropiado pero, al hilo de lo que se está comentando, también me gustaría dar mi opinión al respecto. No es que descreamos a la RAE, *abertovidal*, lo que ocurre es que las Academias aplican un retraso en el registro de nuevos términos con relación a su uso extendido por parte de los usuarios. La Academia no crea palabras, solo normaliza su uso. Quiénes crean las palabras somos nosotros, los usuarios.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es distinto: una de las labores de las Academias es la de velar por el respeto de las reglas gramaticales y no podemos hacer la vista gorda si estas están mal aplicadas.
> 
> 
> 
> Esto es contradictorio, *abertovidal*: ¿cómo van a aparecer nuevos términos y palabras si no podemos usarlos hasta que no estén refrendados?



Para mí, vale la opinión de todos aunque esté en desacuerdo.
Respecto de tu último comentario, éste no es contradictorio.
Por ejemplo, los periodístas "inventan" palabras, las usan, las repiten y, después, la gente en general crée que son correctas y, también hace uso de ellas. De ahí a que la RAE o cualquier otra academia de otra lengua las aprueben, pueden pasar años o no aprobarla nunca. El caso es que la/s palabra/s quedaron instauradas en la gente y se vuelven de uso común.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

El papel de la RAE no es tema de este hilo, tampoco de este foro. Que se cite de pasada porque viene al caso, vale. Que se debata sobre ello, no.

No desvíemos el tema de este hilo, por favor. Norma 2.

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## eklir

¿QUé os parece "no cesión"?


----------



## Si j'avais su

eklir said:


> ¿QUé os parece "no cesión"?


Bonjour,

Ça ne fait pas très espagnol, je trouve. Et puis, ça veut dire la même chose ?

Je n'en suis pas convaincue.


----------



## GURB

Hola
*Incesibilidad* forma parte de la jerga jurídica, de esta lengua de especialidad que es el derecho. Como en la medicina por ejemplo los especialistas usan un sinnúmero de palabras propias de su especialidad que no tienen porqué figurar en un diccionario de la lengua.
Mira este *documento * en que aparece la palabra que nos ocupa.  Si la usan especialistas de derecho, en documentos fidedignos y de toda solvencia, me parece que la puedes emplear tú sin problemas.
Un saludo


----------



## albertovidal

GURB said:


> Hola
> *Incesibilidad* forma parte de la jerga jurídica, de esta lengua de especialidad que es el derecho. Como en la medicina por ejemplo los especialistas usan un sinnúmero de palabras propias de su especialidad que no tienen porqué figurar en un diccionario de la lengua.
> Mira este *documento * en que aparece la palabra que nos ocupa.  Si la usan especialistas de derecho, en documentos fidedignos y de toda solvencia, me parece que la puedes emplear tú sin problemas.
> Un saludo



Tal como tú dices se trata de "jerga jurídica" lo cual no quiere decir que sea aceptada en los tribunales.

Nosotros nos regimos por dos diccionarios jurídicos que son el alma máter de los términos y expresiones jurídicas en Argentina.
Te paso los enlaces para que veas que, en ninguno de los dos diccionarios especializados, figuran los términos de accesibilidad e inaccesibilidad
http://www.drleyes.com/page/diccionario_juridico/palabras/C/8,40
http://agendamagna.wordpress.com/2008/12/16/diccionario-juridico-bibliografico-c/.
Saludos


----------

